# R.I.P. baby girl



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

adopted 9-16-11 crossed to bridge 8-20-12 even though she was old and crippled when i adopted her, her passing has overwhelmed me. crippled with artritis and other senior ailments, she was always wagging her tail. even though she was only with us a little less than a year, it seemed so much longer. she will be deeply missed.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry. We all know it takes a very short time to fall in love with our furry family. Your grief is no less than if you had her for many years. She is running free now. Bless you for adopting her as a senior.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry. They touch us in the most wonderful ways but when we lose them, it's so hard. She sounds like a wonderful girl.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for rescuing her and showing her love & kindness in her final year.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You are in my prayers. I hope her passing was peaceful. I'm so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! Thanks for loving her and giving her a home.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sorry. Take care.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your baby girl. Her time with you was short but filled with love. You were special to her like she was special to you. 
Run free sweet girl, young and healthy again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Bless you for making her final year so happy. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

sophie said:


> adopted 9-16-11 crossed to bridge 8-20-12 even though she was old and crippled when i adopted her, her passing has overwhelmed me. crippled with artritis and other senior ailments, she was always wagging her tail. even though she was only with us a little less than a year, it seemed so much longer. she will be deeply missed.


I am SO VERY SORRY!!! Bless you for showing her what love really is!
God Bless her!!

Do you want me to add her name to the Golden Rets. 2012 Rainbow Bridge List?


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

You were so brave to rescue an older dog in need when you knew you would be in pain sooner rather than later. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. At least her last year was surrounded by love.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your senior girl. They have so much love to give and its hard for us to say goodbye for now. She's no longer hurting anymore and she is now playing with all the others that are waiting for us at the Bridge.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

So sorry.... Although I didn't know you, I know a Goldie.... Sweet furry friends. RIP dear sweet girl... (I just cant stand these posts, although it is so much the reality, it is so bitterly sad..)


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bless you for rescuing a senior dog, that is amazing - she must have been so happy to find you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, seems like the ones who need us the most leave the biggest impact on our lives and heart. 

Thank you for bringing this sweet girl into your home, showing her love and kindness. 
She knew she was loved and wanted, that's one of the best gifts you can give to an Old Gold. 

Godspeed babygirl.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Even though you only had her for a short while you gave her love and safe home, something that she would have appreciated so much in her senior years.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It matters not how long they stay with us but that they know complete love before they leave and it sounds like your baby girl knew that. We were permanent foster parents for Rosie, a beautiful senior girl, that we only had for seven short weeks. It broke my heart to say goodbye but I know she knew she was loved.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP BABY GIRL.

You spend your final months with others who truly loved you.


----------



## Morceau1 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, I lost my Morceau last week so I know the pain and sadness you are going through. I try to focus on all the good times and the joy my boy brought into my life. We will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, they wiggle deep into our hearts and leave a massive hole in our lives when they leave us


----------

